# Glenelg SA 2nd June



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Launched at 6am and paddled out in the dark looking to be on my spot by first light. In the last month I had been unable to land a snapper and thought the effort to be out earlier might pay dividends. Saw a heap of squid on the way but didn't stop for them, anchoring up in calm conditions at the targeted time. Very quiet early on with nothing hitting the fillets but a few wary nibbles on the other line with cockle on it. Finally hit one and it was a keeper KGW. In again and the fish continued to be finicky.

By now there was enough light to see that the water was incredibly clear still and I have never caught snapper in this spot in those conditions. Meadows turned up then, his first fishing in the area, and he paddled around with a lure with no joy. I tried a drift which only produced a Sweep that went back, and then a couple of laps with HB's that produced nothing.

Time to move spots with Meadows around 100m trolling his lure and he calls out that he had a hook up but lost it. I also am trailling the HB's still and a few seconds later one of my rods gets a good bend on. Bring it in and it is my first ever Snook, comfortably above 50cm. We spend the best part of an hour working the area with Meadows landing his first ever yak fish, a nice Snook also, and he is pretty happy with it although he managed to tangle just about everything in his yak with it and it took him out of the game for quite a while! I ended up with 8, with one on each rod at one stage, and it was a heap of fun getting the hook ups as I had only caught fish on lures in rivers previously. The score by the way was 2 on the expensive sx60 lure and 6 on the cheapy I had picked up the day before thinking it looked a lot more like the baitfish in the area.

All in all a fun morning and got a good feed of some asian fishball recipe the GF cooked up and looking to smoke some of the rest apart from a couple to be put aside for snapper bait.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

6am in winter! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr! The snook were probably glad to be in a nice warm fish bag. :lol: 
Smoked snook, Yum.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

GlenelgKiller said:


> it was a heap of fun getting the hook ups as I had only caught fish on lures in rivers previously.


  Yep - great fun - and wait until Oct when the biguns appear. On light gear, they are a handful. Next task - onto the SPs ;-)


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Great result for this time of the year !

Well done 

Steve


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

great mornings catch - well done


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

nice haul! good call on the cheapy lure too.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

OldDood said:


> Smoked snook, Yum.


Smoked the snook with hickory after a soak in a honey and garlic brine. Came up an absolute treat! The GF and i ate a heap tonight with a nice mug of warmed Tilbrook Mulled Wine. Outstanding winter fare!!


----------



## Murphysegg (Oct 21, 2010)

> honey and garlic brine


 interesting concoction......pray tell, what qty's & soaking time ?


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Murphysegg said:


> > honey and garlic brine
> 
> 
> interesting concoction......pray tell, what qty's & soaking time ?


Sure! 500ml of warm water and dissolve 2 dessert spoons of sea salt, 2 dessert spoons of honey plus add 2 -3 cloves of crushed garlic. Allow to liquid to cool then add fillets and soak for around 1 hour. Remove fillets, DO NOT rinse, spoon the garlic granules out of the liquid and drizzle them on top of the fillets, then air dry on a rack prior to smoking for around 15 - 20 mins depending on thickness. The sticky coating picks up the smoke flavours beautifully and the sweetness ensures it isn't too salty.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

I can't believe I left out of my trip report one of the weirdest things I have seen. Meadows and I are floating out at the blocks off of Glenelg (around a half km off shore) at around 7:30am when we suddenly notice a guy standing up and fishing off a block up the other end (low tide), no boats in sight. He hooks a few sweep by the looks and I'm drifting in his direction but before I can quiz him he jumps back into the water with rod, fish and all and swims back to the jetty! Given it was probably only around 10 degrees that's a fairly cold start to a saturday morning but I guess he got a feed! I'm there fairly regularly but have never seen him before, strange days!


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice feed of snook mate, sure is getting cold for early morning starts but its worth it 

*****


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

GlenelgKiller said:


> I can't believe I left out of my trip report one of the weirdest things I have seen. Meadows and I are floating out at the blocks off of Glenelg (around a half km off shore) at around 7:30am when we suddenly notice a guy standing up and fishing off a block up the other end (low tide), no boats in sight. He hooks a few sweep by the looks and I'm drifting in his direction but before I can quiz him he jumps back into the water with rod, fish and all and swims back to the jetty! Given it was probably only around 10 degrees that's a fairly cold start to a saturday morning but I guess he got a feed! I'm there fairly regularly but have never seen him before, strange days!


~300m swim in June in Adelaide with fishing gear, bait and fish across water that can have snapper in it. I think that guy deserves a kayak.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Great to be out and by-catch. Got to be pleased with the haul and the end result on the plate sounds terrific.


----------

